

ComScore: Facebook is conquering Europe - mjfern
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10219774-36.html

======
ashot
the interesting thing is to look at countries that had dominant social
networks already, like Germany:

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=www.studivz.net%2Cfacebo...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=www.studivz.net%2Cfacebook.com&geo=DE&date=all&sort=0)

It looks like fb is going to be able to dominate in the long term. My guess is
people have enough friends that are in different countries. At least this is
true in Europe where having all people in Spain and France is valuable to
Germans.

China on the other hand may not have this dynamic and could be a lost cause
for facebook at this point:

[http://trends.google.com/websites?q=www.xiaonei.com%2Cfacebo...](http://trends.google.com/websites?q=www.xiaonei.com%2Cfacebook.com&geo=CN&date=all&sort=0)

